# run same program twice



## kb1ghc

i'm trying to run the same program twice, i copyed the entire directory, and changed the name of the executable, but it still detects the other program, how can i fix this so i can run the same program twice?


----------



## Lorand

I think you can't do that. Some programs allows only one instance and it cannot be modified to not do that (except of rewrite some code in its source  ). The program verifies if there's any instances of it in the process list and if it is then it finishes running. And nothing can do about it...


----------



## kb1ghc

actually you can, you just need to run it from a difforent user, but you can't play 2 games on it at the same time, graphics fails


----------



## Lorand

> actually you can, you just need to run it from a difforent user


Or run it on another computer...


----------



## nomav6

what is the program that your wishing to run twice?


----------



## kb1ghc

it's a game, but it won't let me because the graphics card is already in use. but in winxp you can run it as another user, and if it weren't for the graphics card it would have worked

thanks for the help


----------



## Praetor

> The program verifies if there's any instances of it in the process list and if it is then it finishes running. And nothing can do about it...


Maybe try another login?



> it's a game


And what's it called?


----------



## kb1ghc

forget it, i already was able to trick windows, but now the program crashes because of graphics card issues.


thanks for the help


----------

